# AB PSA 1 protection



## Tracy Touzjian (Jan 5, 2010)

Thought I'd share a vid from the protection portion of Floyds PSA 1 in June. Lots to improve upon, I know, but very proud of our first title! Would love any helpful feedback! I was nervous as hell!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQcSpxpJYM0


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice boy Floyd!!!! :smile: Were your hands shaking Tracy? :razz:


----------



## Tracy Touzjian (Jan 5, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Nice boy Floyd!!!! :smile: Were your hands shaking Tracy? :razz:


Just around you, Doug!! Great to see you today BTW!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

It was nice to see you too!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Tracey I thought Floyd was lookin good! And he is efficient at goin to the bad guy ...blasted under that truck lol 

If I saw something I would have tried not to do if I were you. It's the leash pressure. Especially with a bully that leash pressure will make them forge (especially when in drive) and it's a hard thing for us not to do since its a natural reaction. 

I think he made a good accounting for himself. Thanks for the video!!


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Congratulations on your first title! =D>


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Congrats again! I thought your dog was a different bull breed.... Do you have another dog or am i totally confusing you with someone else?

I have a psa question... at what level is it off lead?


----------



## Tracy Touzjian (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a black lab also, but hes my husbands hunting dog. Floyds the first dog I've ever worked.

The off leash stuff starts in the PSA 1 during the OB.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Ok i was confused, someone else up in the north east has alaphas training in psa? Where did you get him? What lines is he? First title first bulldog that deserves double congrats!


----------



## Tracy Touzjian (Jan 5, 2010)

Yup. There is a girl named Alyssa that has a Alapha that I met last summer at a trial that is into PSA. Think shes from NH. Maybe ME.

I got Floyd from some backyard breeder in Maine while on a weekend get away with family. Total spur of the moment buy. Put no thought into it at all. Saw an advertizement for pups, and told myself I was just gonna look. Had just put my Boerboel down and was dogless. 

Dumb luck, I guess. Hes All Joshua stuff. Lots of Josh & Cowboy in there. He works his ass of for me though, and adores my kids. Worth feeding...


----------



## Tracy Touzjian (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Brian! Appreciate the input. Totally understand what you are saying...


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats! There are only a handful of bulldogs with PSA 1 titles. Under the truck was cool!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

nice dog !
how old when you got it ?
don't see a lot of them over here; does it have a very big head or is that just the way i was looking at it ?

had you worked him with a car/decoy in that same position and he went under, or was that a "new" approach ?


----------



## Dominic Rozzi (Aug 2, 2009)

rick smith said:


> nice dog !
> how old when you got it ?
> don't see a lot of them over here; does it have a very big head or is that just the way i was looking at it ?
> 
> had you worked him with a car/decoy in that same position and he went under, or was that a "new" approach ?


 
alyssa doesn't raise the alapaha--she has a female that she titled in psa1 nice dog, the foundation work was done by mike connors and chad alden

mike connors and a group of his friends show them in psa-and have a litter from time to time--in talking to mike and chad alden i know they are getting a couple of males ready for them ready for trials coming up in the first part of the season. the trialing season ends after nationals in october in maryland---but there is a trial in november in maryland and then an indoor trial is planned in jan tio help break up the winter


----------



## Tracy Touzjian (Jan 5, 2010)

rick smith said:


> nice dog !
> how old when you got it ?
> don't see a lot of them over here; does it have a very big head or is that just the way i was looking at it ?
> 
> had you worked him with a car/decoy in that same position and he went under, or was that a "new" approach ?



Hi Rick. Hes a bit over 2 years now. Got the title in June. Yea. He's got a big noggin. I'm wondering if he'll fill out any more. He kinda looks like a tadpole.

The under the truck thing was a new approach for him. We actually had never trained for that particular scenario so I had no idea how he was going to tackle it!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Tx Tracy 
re: "The under the truck thing was a new approach for him. We actually had never trained for that particular scenario so I had no idea how he was going to tackle it!

i'm glad it wasn't rehearsed.... that says a lot for him 
glad his head cleared and good thing it wasn't one of those lo riders 
...maybe block the bottom off, have the decoy wave streamers up high and see if he goes over the top next time ////////just kiddin of course


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice boy, I like him! Good video.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice job Tracy, very nice dog. Congrats on the new title.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

I love Pretty Boy Floyed! Watching him go right under the bronco and scaring the crap out of Justin was classic! My favorite part about him is that he is super social. I was loving on him during registration and then watch him take first place on the field was so cool! 

Good job Tracy!


----------



## Tracy Touzjian (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone! I'm having so much fun. Can't wait to do it again!

Jonathan.. Huge Congrats to you too! Wish I could of seen you and Uzi get first in the 2's last weekend... Sounds like it was a great time.


----------



## Taryna Mitchell (May 13, 2010)

looks like a nice dog. congrats on the psa 1, and with a bulldog! nice!


----------

